# Technical tuner questions.



## Ziegler (Feb 25, 2017)

2014 Cruze diesel 

Fleece Performance full emissions deletion kit with EFILive tuner.

Installed down pipe, did not remove egr and install block plate due to time and finances.

Questions: 
Can I still install the "CRZRACE" tune and be safe to drive, replacing the egr at my leisure? 

Is there a specific tune file by name for just installing the down pipe and not the egr block off plate? If so which different process do I follow? Process now is "Full1 STCKTUN" then the "CRZRACE" option. 

Discription for unplugging the "throttle valve":

"Do make sure you unplug your *throttle valve* (car will not start a second time if not unplugged before start up after tune)"

-When do I unplug it? Before the tune, after the tune? When do I plug it back in? After the tune, after the start? Also, would this be the throttle position sensor / motor? Every throttle valve I know of comes in a transmission.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

You unplug it after you've tuned, before you start it.


----------



## Ziegler (Feb 25, 2017)

Just a quick remove and replace while key is on before start?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm no expert, but I would assume so.


----------

